# police



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police women 

within 24 hours there are people in custody.

a little girl who is a twin gets knocked down and killed months later still no one is caught WHY :?: :?: :?:

i am not trying to cause a trouble on here just puting my view


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

not being a media frequenter, maybe you could explain a little more as your post seems a little odd. not that I will complain to a moderator and ask for it's removal - I just want to form a balanced opinion.


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

that's not a view - more like a jumbled selection of random words. Whats your point?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

prolly along the lines of - the police seem to react quicklly when it's their own - and don't care about anyone else.


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

It saint is correct and he may well be - having suspects detained is one thing, while charging them is something entirely different.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

leerjwd said:


> not that I will complain to a moderator and ask for it's removal .


How generous of you to allow it.

We're all eternally gratefull. :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

saint said:


> prolly along the lines of - the police seem to react quicklly when it's their own - and don't care about anyone else.


you are right saint

foojeek(that's not a view - more like a jumbled selection of random words. Whats your point?) i did not want to write a long post. so made it short. so don't be a ass!!!


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

For Christs sake dgw if you want to make a point do so clearly in order that people may respond accordingly.

And dont call me an ass.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

foojeek said:


> For Christs sake dgw if you want to make a point do so clearly in order that people may respond accordingly.
> 
> And dont call me an ass.


ok ass!!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

foojeek said:


> For Christs sake dgw if you want to make a point do so clearly in order that people may respond accordingly.
> 
> And dont call me an ass.


I think dgw guy needs to go back to school and learn some communication skills


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Where have all these children suddenly come from?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

r1 said:


> Where have all these children suddenly come from?


Don't know, first leerjwd now dgw... :roll: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> foojeek said:
> 
> 
> > For Christs sake dgw if you want to make a point do so clearly in order that people may respond accordingly.
> ...


i think dj c225 needs to go back to school Full Stop


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > foojeek said:
> ...


I am still in school.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

r1 said:


> Where have all these children suddenly come from?


from the same place you came from :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Where have all these children suddenly come from?
> ...


 :roll:

Fool.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

r1 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


i don't think your a Fool [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> from the same place you came from :wink:


A kid, a fool and he tries to be a joker...

Ho hum.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > from the same place you came from :wink:
> ...


stop putting yourself down :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Ok mate, better than posting time wasting threads. :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


You have obviously not read your own posts :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police women


I hope you mean condemn...


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

paulb said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police women
> ...


 :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

or "don't condone" as it should of been


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

saint said:


> or "don't condone" as it should of been


 :? :? :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> You have obviously not read your own posts :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep, most are helpful posts to fellow TT owners and other members.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > You have obviously not read your own posts :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


You are joking right :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > or "don't condone" as it should of been
> ...


"I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police women Sad

within 24 hours there are people in custody.

a little girl who is a twin gets knocked down and killed months later still no one is caught WHY Question Question Question

i am not trying to cause a trouble on here just puting my view"

^ Context means you basically agree that it's ok to shoot police women.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Shall I post a list of threads and people I've recently helped?

Have you got a chip on your shoulder or something? :?:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

saint said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Thank you saint :wink: for explaining


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am glad we cleared that up.....


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

> I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police women


Do you actually understand the meaning of the word "condone" , and accordingly the meaning of your sentence?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

TuTTiFruTTi said:


> > I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police women
> 
> 
> Do you actually understand the meaning of the word "condone" , and accordingly the meaning of your sentence?


As I said the guy needs to go back to school. :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> TuTTiFruTTi said:
> 
> 
> > > I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police women
> ...


As I said you are at school :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> or "don't condone" as it should of been


Tut, tut sa|nt.........I take it you mean "as it should have been"....... :wink: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

TuTTiFruTTi said:


> > I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police women
> 
> 
> Do you actually understand the meaning of the word "condone" , and accordingly the meaning of your sentence?


Do you smart ass!!! :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> As I said you are at school :lol:


Your only jealous because your an old fart! [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > As I said you are at school :lol:
> ...


I wouldn't call 21 old :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Right, so an immature twat is the best description for you 

Enjoy your FWD TT


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > or "don't condone" as it should of been
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


So you want to get personal do you. twat


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Like you haven't already :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry I made a mistake your not a twat (I like twats), your just a fool.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Like you haven't already :roll:


Come on then no it all [smiley=idea.gif] tell us all your opinion about 180 FWD


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Sorry I made a mistake your not a twat (I like twats), your just a fool.


You said it :lol: :lol: :lol: ass!!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I made a mistake your not a twat (I like twats), your just a fool.
> ...


I made a mistake calling you a twat.

Your not a twat, your just a fool.

You don't understand English?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Raven Black 225 TTC, ~270bhp - Revo remap, Forge DV, K+N filter and WAKS airbox mod, Milltek Sport Cats & backbox, 18" RS6 Alloys - Painted Black, Bose+6cd, V6 rear valance, Symetric rear lights, Red calipers all round, Private Plate, Navman GPS. More to come...

Private Plate where do you park it Heathrow :lol: sorry I thought you meant plane don't understand English :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

You really don't make sense, did anyone else understand his private joke :?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> You really don't make sense, did anyone else understand his private joke :?


This is between me and you. ass!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DGW131 & dj c225

I for one am already bored with this squabble, but if you want to carry it on, feel free to do so in this thread. But please don't spread it into other parts of the forum e.g The Scooby thread in 'Other Marques'.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > You really don't make sense, did anyone else understand his private joke :?
> ...


Okay mate.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> DGW131 & dj c225
> 
> I for one am already bored with this squabble, but if you want to carry it on, feel free to do so in this thread. But please don't spread it into other parts of the forum e.g The Scooby thread in 'Other Marques'.
> 
> ...


Kev,

I agree, but most threads I post in this guy/stalker follows me and has something to say about me! :? 
DJ


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


i am not your mate :roll: TWAT


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ok mate.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> ok mate.


you're like a record as usual :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

yes mate.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> Come on then no it all [smiley=idea.gif] tell us all your opinion about 180 FWD


Did he mean 'know it all'?

Good grief. Don't they fucking teach the basic Queens English at school these days!!!!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on then no it all [smiley=idea.gif] tell us all your opinion about 180 FWD
> ...


Did I ask your opinion :? :? :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Not that I wish to join in, but if the thread is about correcting bad English....

I made a mistake when I called you a twat.

You're not a twat, you're just a fool.

You don't understand English?

7/10  :lol:

This thread is just silly :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lisa, new profession for you, a teacher, now please spank me  :-* I've been a bad boy.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

There's never a Mod around to lock a thread when you need one.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

What a pointless thread, didn't start off making sense and just got worse.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

C'mon guys - at least have a proper, committed argument. This is just pointless name calling. The forum is worth more than that!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> C'mon guys - at least have a proper, committed argument. This is just pointless name calling. The forum is worth more than that!


There was nothing to argue about in the first place :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

There was nothing to argue about in the first place :lol:[/quote]

Oh I dunno. I thought:

"I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police wome"

was a good starting point for a ruck!

:roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

s3_lurker said:


> There was nothing to argue about in the first place :lol:


Oh I dunno. I thought:

"I condone in every way possible. the shooting of the police wome"

was a good starting point for a ruck!

:roll:[/quote]

Oh forgot about that one  :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> What a pointless thread, didn't start off making sense and just got worse.


and yours are so perfect keep it up :wink: I have as much right to post as you do  I'd never slated your posts so please don't slate mine.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

I can't help feeling that some members need to revisit this :? 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=16173


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I think we are all done here.

Locked


----------

